# MERCHANT PICKUP



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

I just reviewed the merchant pickup video has anyone been assigned to do this yet?.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

looks like fun

i predict, in a few years....

Amazon Go is the merchant that will be picked-up from the most

we'll never have to wait 15-45 min at that wh again


----------

